# Large motiff, small powder room.



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

It's a five by five powder room and the ho picked a paper with a motif which seems large which may make the room look smaller (not that this is a bad thing) and I'm always afraid of cutting the motif at the ceiling line and the base line. Am I worrying too much? If not, where does the responsibility lay?? A geometric pattern works nice because you can cut it anywhere. This "image" motif is attractive at eye level but I worry about the ceiling and base.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Either make it look good at the ceiling, or center it between ceiling and base. That's all you can do.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I would think the ceiling line is more of a focal point in a small powder room. The only time you would be looking at the base is when you're sitting down to.......well, you know...........


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think about the "queen" and "King" view. What does she look at sitting there- ( most important) and what does he see standing there. 
Then I try to make that look also good at ceiling. 
Base if it works with minor adjustment.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

in questions about element placement that can work in a number of different ways, I ask for a preference from those that will live with it, because no matter what, it's going to look great from my house.

And some times you luck out where important elements balance well both top and bottom and across the focal wall.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I think about the "queen" and "King" view. What does she look at sitting there- ( most important) and what does he see standing there.
> Then I try to make that look also good at ceiling.
> Base if it works with minor adjustment.


Very true. This helps a lot. I was actually going for the feature walls- first one you see when you enter and then the one the king sees or the one the queen sees. For a powder room, the first seen wall must be important too? But I like to study paper while at the throne so I could see why king and queen walls become the feature walls. 
Anyway, I was planning on beginning with the least important wall-only because that's the wall the pattern dies on-above the entrance door(in corner) or in that corner where the casing mostly hides the corner at top 8 inches. Sometimes I get lucky and the motif lands nicely above the door or I "transplant" it a little until it looks blended.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

daArch said:


> in questions about element placement that can work in a number of different ways, I ask for a preference from those that will live with it, because no matter what, it's going to look great from my house.
> 
> And some times you luck out where important elements balance well both top and bottom and across the focal wall.


My luck has been if I ask her how she would like her motif placed, she might get nervous about cutting it even though that's not where the eye will be but mostly eye level. I'm concerned she could panic and decide to change to another paper. But I want to trust what I'm hearing about "get the ceiling and eye level looking good" then it should fly.


----------



## george p (Nov 5, 2012)

thats why u making that big $. give her the ball, she might throw u a hail mary.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

The wallpaper turned out great. I used the advice about first seeing the ceiling line and then what she sees when sitting. I was able to tactfully explain the feature wall and she was quick to accept the plan. I haven't hung paper for at least 6 years and it was nice to do it again. It was prepasted and I used dry techno something wheat paste. After mixing it I strained the clumps with my paint strainer which I almost ripped by squeezing so hard. 

Anyway, the five rolls went very smoothly and I'm grateful for the help.


----------

